# New tank screws? Where to buy?



## snickle (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anyone know of any hardware store that sells flat head screws of the same type that Schwinn used on their bikes like the tank and other various pieces? I've tried Home Depot with zero success, it seems like the same screws are there each time i go. I've heard some say Lowes, but I havent checked. If I look on ebay they will likely cost me 10 to $15 for their screws which are not original anyway.

Where do you all get your screws? I need some tank screws for this wasp.

Tanks


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's the disappointing reality that everybody eventually discovers if they work on Schwinns enough....

 The tank screws are a #8 screw thread with a #6 screw sized head. The type of screw is technically an "oval head".

 To my knowledge there are NO chain, retail stores that a man can walk into and walk out with these screws.

 I keep in my "back pocket" my list of all the online sources to find this and that odd, rare hardware parts for bikes but I have yet to discover a resource for these screws other than the ones w/ the 10,000% markup on Ebay.... which is also why I've never bought any


----------



## Gordon (Dec 2, 2011)

*screws*

I don't think I have any tank screws, but I do have quite a few of the ones Schwinn used on the front chainguard mount and the ones for the rear braces. Unfortunately I think they are supposed to have square nuts which I don't have.


----------



## Pauliemon (Dec 2, 2011)

*Try these guys.*

Memory Lane Classics. It's a shot in the dark but they sell straight bar tanks with screws so maybe,... I've used the long bolts from a door knob to just get the job done. Good luck.

http://www.memorylane-classics.com/


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Small Oval Head*

Talewinds, Is the entire head undercut to the #6 size or just the perimiter? If just the perimiter you could chuck a #8 screw in your dirll and dress it down with a file to get the head size needed.

Bob


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 2, 2011)

go to your wall outlets and take a look at the screw holding the cover plate in. Thats what I use.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 2, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> go to your wall outlets and take a look at the screw holding the cover plate in. Thats what I use.




That's the correct size screw head, a #6, but it's also a #6 screw, the threaded portion is too small for Schwinn tank brackets.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 2, 2011)

I know they dont fit everything but what I'll do is get those little metal clips to match the thread size and mount where the screw normally would go. Not sure how to explain that one but if I had a picture


----------



## snickle (Dec 2, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> I know they dont fit everything but what I'll do is get those little metal clips to match the thread size and mount where the screw normally would go. Not sure how to explain that one but if I had a picture




So you're saying you drill out the tank brackets?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 2, 2011)

No- the #6 screws are smaller than the #8 screws, so the hole is larger.  Pop a speed nut on the bracket and Bob's your Uncle-
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...Q&biw=1787&bih=754&sei=gGnZTsuuDoaNigL4rdGRCg
Lots of sources on the web.  I wouldn't even try to find them in a store.


----------



## schwinnja (Dec 2, 2011)

I've purchased these screws from Memory Lane Classics.
Good people to deal with.

Have also purchased the ebay ones, same screws.
The tank screws are just a tad longer than the originals.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 2, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> I know they dont fit everything but what I'll do is get those little metal clips to match the thread size and mount where the screw normally would go. Not sure how to explain that one but if I had a picture




I was kinda thinking about those, like the clips they use in automotive applications on interior and trim bits right?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 2, 2011)

A 6/32 will work if you run a tap through the original thread holes, too.  A 6/32 is the size of a wall outlet.  Go to home depot and get a box of "Extra long wall plate screws."  Most of the time they have only painted white ones, simply wire wheel them off, wa-la.


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 2, 2011)

*I just changes the clip on the mount to a smaller hole*

go to a #6 hole on the speed nut. you can find these speed nut clips at the ace type hardware stores


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 10, 2011)

*hello  i got mine at lows*

lowes  they  worked  fine  that was  when they had all the specialty  screws and  bolts   a  while back   dont think they have them any more chucksoldbikes


----------



## Harvie (Dec 10, 2011)

AUVECO make the speed nuts, jclips, etc


----------

